# So worried!! Is she poorly?...and no poo??



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

I am really worried today!! After a night of crying all all the way through (probably because she pooed early on in her crate in the night). Blossom seemed to be doing well no crying in her crate during the day (she was put in twice for an hour). 
I have noticed she is constantly licking her lady bits??? Is this normal or something wrong? Also since the night poo there hasnt been a sign of another and I keep taking her outside and asking for poo poo
Blossom has seemed much quieter today and her last 2 - 3 naps this afternoon have been on her bed in the kitchen because she has just been laying there being good so I didnt disturb her to put her in her crate.
This isnt naughty puppy behaviour is it? Do you think something is wrong or am I being paranoid?xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i wouldnt panic, is she eating and drinking, was the poo she did normal ? give her atleas another 24 hours if your still concerend then maybe call the vet and ask their opinion. but i woukld give her a couple of days as long as she is eating and drinking ok.


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

hi how old is blossom? i have a new puppy and two days ago she went for a poo at 5.30am and then didnt go again until 5pm after that she was back to normal, im new to all this but lots of people on the site will give you some fab advice.hope your little puppy is ok xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I would go with Kendal's very sensible advice.


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

BLOSSOM JUST POOED!!! WAHOOO Thats one less worry...I have to pray she doesnt soil in the crate again tonight as the last two nights its been smudged in and flicked all over the place!! Eating and drinking well. Im popping into the vets tomorrow to book jab so I will ask about the licking. Thankyou all so much, it would be alot harder doing this without this forum. I appreciate all of your advice.xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

how long have you had her? are you taking her out for the toilet at night, what time is he last meal, what time doest se do her last poo.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Tammy, Blossom has probably exhausted herself if she was crying all night. Sounds like she's caught up on sleep today though ready for tonight!! Lol. Kendal's advice sounds great.  Hope she performs for you later and picks up a bit, bless her.

Karen x


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

She is just over 7wks and this is our 3rd night tonight. She has really livened up since her poo and is chewing crazy worse than normal!! and scrabbing the floor, is that normal? Ah she has calmed down on my lap now so will try crate her for an hour.
How many poos do puppies have a day...Iam feeding her 3 times a day? Thankyou.xxx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

kendal - i havent been going down to take her out in case she thinks im giving in to her cries and she may not go after all the disturbance.XXX


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I really wouldn't worry about her doing a poo in her crate, she is so young and can't control her bodily functions yet. Do you have some newspaper or puppy pad in the crate so she can go in one corner.?


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Julie, yes i do. i have divided her crate to make it smaller so the is enough room for her bed and a section of the puppy pad. it was nice and neat on the pad the first night but last nite on her bed, squidged and splattered. i know not to expect too much as she is still such a baby and doesnt understand commands yet. thankyou for your advise i really apprecaite it.xxx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Ali, thankyou for your advise. Hope Beau is still on the mend and your daughter has had a good weekend. Lilya is fine thankyou but seem to suffer with quite alot with night time nose bleeds. She is over the moon today as she has discovered her first wobbly tooth!! lol.xxx


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

I bought a metal playpen type thing along with my crate. This opens out into any shape you like. I attach one end to the crate, and the other at the end of the dining room, so she has her crate, and then a long safe enclosed area with puppy pads at the far end. She sleeps like a dream, poo's & wee's on the pads & we have never had to get up in the night!! This also gives her a good playroom when we have to leave the house. i would highly recommend this!


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Sunfires79 said:


> I bought a metal playpen type thing along with my crate. This opens out into any shape you like. I attach one end to the crate, and the other at the end of the dining room, so she has her crate, and then a long safe enclosed area with puppy pads at the far end. She sleeps like a dream, poo's & wee's on the pads & we have never had to get up in the night!! This also gives her a good playroom when we have to leave the house. i would highly recommend this!


That is such a good idea but I have real wood floors and think the wee would just dribble down the cracks and make the house smell lol. I have let her roam around the kitchen when Im in there doing stuff rather than keep her enclosed in the crate if she is not tired...I have also put puppy pads down and she chooses to ignore them and wee elsewhere if I havent got her outdoors in time.

Is it ok for puppies to eat grass and weeds in the garden? Im paranoid that she shouldnt before her first injection and dont want to poison her but I would love her to run free (she hats the collar and lead).xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> Hi Ali, thankyou for your advise. Hope Beau is still on the mend and your daughter has had a good weekend. Lilya is fine thankyou but seem to suffer with quite alot with night time nose bleeds. She is over the moon today as she has discovered her first wobbly tooth!! lol.xxx


Hi Tammy - Beau is great thanks and the lump on her neck has definitely shrunk which Mandy (Flo's Mum) said would happen  Madeleine is having a great time though just text to say she is soaked but at least the sun shone all day yesterday  Poor Lilya - I used to get a lot of nose bleeds but haven't had any for years thank goodness. First wobbly tooth is always a big excitement when you are young - when you are older it is a bit different  Hope everything goes well with Blossom over the next few days and Beau used to eat grass when we first got her as I think she thought she was a sheep but didn't do her any harm  Good luck for tonight  XX

P.S. When she has settled in practise walking her around the garden with her collar and lead and she will then be used to wearing it for when you can take her out  XX


----------

